# 2 Calibre problems: periodical back issues & emailing to Kindle - help!



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm using the latest version of Calibre - 0.7.14 - and I've started to use Calibre to download my daily newspaper. My problem is that when I send a new day's paper to my Kindle, the old one disappears off the home screen, but I don't have a 'Periodicals: Back Issues' section with the older editions in. It should keep 7 right? Where is it? Am I just not looking in the right place on my Kindle or is it something to do with my settings in Calibre?

I've also tried to use the email option under preferences to email my newspaper to my Kindle instead of downloading it via USB. But I can't get it to work. It seems straight forward - tell it what address to email from and where to email it to - your device email address - and there you go. Or in my case, not.  

I've tried reading through Calibre help but it doesn't seem to address either of my problems. I'd be grateful if anyone who's used either of these features could offer any advice.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lin, I don't use Calibre so can't begin to say anything useful.

BUT. . . .I would think that the 'keeping 7 days/auto-save old ones' would only be for Amazon purchased subscriptions.  I have several and that's exactly what happens.

I would expect newsfeeds you generate yourself to show up like books -- in other words, the Kindle doesn't know they're a periodical -- and be there forever until you delete them.  But you say the previous one is going away and that seems odd to me. 

So I'm not much help, sorry.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Ann is correct!  I get my newspapers that way using Calibre, I delete them on the K2i daily, but they are saved on the Calibre until I delete them.  The Periodical collection is only for those downloaded via subscription from Amazon.  And by the way, the Calibre downloads are simply taken from the newspaper website, and are not the same as the subscription from Amazon.  You can do the same thing directly to you Kindle without a computer, but going to the same website on the Kindle browser and skip Calibre.  I did this on vacation this past month since I did not take my computer with me.  With the K3, you will be able to do a page save from the site.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks anyway - at least I know it's not me then! I'm sure when I tried this using an earlier version of Calibre that the old copies didn't delete off the Kindle because they had the date attached to the file name to distinguish them from each other, but according to the Calibre 'what's new' page that was changed:-

"...News download: When downloading news for the Kindle, do not add date to the title, *to allow the Kindle's periodical archiving to work*. ...."

Well, as I say, the name has disappeared from the title alright, which is why my old copies are being overwritten but the archiving bit doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

The periodicals archiving on calibre newsfeed is working for me (since v0.7.14). The 'Periodicals: Back issues' entry on the Home screens is pretty much buried at the end just before the Archive entry, and it may not be visible with every sorting style, but it's working fine for me (with Author sorting, it ends up in the latest pages, before Collections & Archive).


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

At last! I downloaded the new day's edition and finally, yesterday's went into Periodicals: Back Issues. I have no idea why it took so long to kick in but if it works, I'm not complaining!

Now all I need to do is sort out the email problem ....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I dont like the latest calibre, it wont make my catalogue but I have been doing this successfully for months.


----------

